

The Power of Understanding and Solving Problems - thinkingserious
http://www.doshdosh.com/the-power-of-understanding-and-solving-problems/

======
Chocobean
I did not find the article particularly insightful or informative. Here's what
i learned:

    
    
      1) it's good to identify a problem
      2) it's good to find a solution that improves upon competitors' flaws
      3) it's good to go broad or go niche, whichever
      4) no solution is perfect

